# A6 C5 - no unlock when remove key from ignition



## jpdo1991 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have a problem with my audi a6. When i remove the key from ignition the car doesnt unlock and dont turn on dome light.
I cant unlock or lock the car with remote only with key in door.

What can be?

Ignition switch problem?

Thanks


----------

